# Suspicions,gut feelings,sick imaginations.



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

I am fairly new here but have read many posts where it seems that most people do believe in trusting 'gut feelings'. (this is not hot gaseous air,ok? geesh,lol.)
Many will say to understand this just do the different methods of verifying by monitoring the spouse for proof. But my focus is to understand the gut feelings and suspicions. It seems that so many are tormented because of suspicions,gut feelings,and/or sick imaginations. Though the gut feelings often prove to be true. But how do you differentiate between what is a legitimate suspicion,gut feeling,or a sick imagination? Some cheaters go way underground and can hide their cheating for a very long time. And is there perhaps a spiritual element to these gut feelings coming to you? Even Elvis sang..."Suspicions....why torture me."


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I think 'gut feelings' are just another way of saying the subconscious has observed something out of the ordinary, and thus sends up red flags to be cautious and alert... It all looks like paranoia on the outside until the truth comes out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My gut feelings are really not to be trusted. I have learned that my "gut feelings" are somewhat corrupt bceause of my trust issues and tendencies to always assume the worst (because of my past with people, fathers included).

I always trusted them before....and it ruined some good relationships. So now, I try to communicate and gage my suspicions based on the person's reaction.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe that gut feelings/instinct is actually the result of observation of the spouse's change in behavior. Only YOU know your spouse/gf/bf like no other person in the world. You live with them day to day. You know all their habits, mannerisms, emotions. In other words, you DO know them like the back of your hand because they are your spouse. You know when they're angry, sad, and usually when they're hiding something because of the small behaviorial changes. You know what they would normally do and what is odd behavior for them. To carry on an affair, the WS has to start doing things that are out of the ordinary for them, and the BS picks up on these subtle changes subconciously, and wonder what these little changes are all about. Sometimes, the changes become very obvious.

Then there are those WSs who can completely compartmentalize their affair life from their married life. Usually I think this come from practice from having done it before and not being caught. Otherwise, compartmentalization is natural for them and their are sociopaths.

Thats my take on it anyway.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lord Mayhem is very right. 

Except that, sometimes, like in my situation, you are always suspicious ---from the get go. lol. Don't think that your own paranoia doesn't rub off on your spouse who may change habits JUST to stop your weird vibes.


----------

